# Varroa Mites: Solution, late weather, etc.



## LeahS (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello,

I am a second-year beekeeper. I believe I have a problem with varroa mites . . . I was very careless and dumb, did a varroa mite check this Spring, and thought everything was good. However, when I went to harvest my honey yesterday, and looked a little closer at my deeps than my usual quick-scan check, I realized a huge problem: there were hardly any cells with eggs in them. Some bees were not moving on the frames, and then I realized they were dead. There were a lot of bees in my two honey supers above the two deeps, but I realized with a quick declining 

Due to my lack of responsibility, I thought that because there was a lot of activity outside the hive, it was OK. Is there any way to save my hive, or is it too late? I've looked into getting Apiguard, thyme essential oil, etc. and am hoping to apply them as soon as possible the day after tomorrow, but with the cold, winter temperatures coming, it might be too late (the Apiguard won't work in the cold).

Also, none of the frames had any gooey mixtures in the cells, so I _believe_ I do not have American Foulbrood, but of course I could be wrong.

Below are some pictures I took.






























Also, I took home 3 frames (my hive is above an hour away) so I could take pictures and find out the problem. I replaced the frames that I took from my hive with 3 empty frames (with no drawn comb on them). Should I put the 3 frames I took home back into the hive?


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

LeahS said:


> Hello,
> 
> ... I realized a huge problem: there were hardly any cells with eggs in them. ...


It is not a problem. 
How many seams full of bees can you see early in the mornig after a frosty night?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Without the resistant bees and a method to get rid of the mites this is a huge issue affecting the
big fat winter bees build up!

Without knowing how many frames of bees both front and back, I say this
hive is a goner by this winter. I also believe that the queen is gone that 
is why there are no replacement bees or eggs inside. Even though the cap
broods are dead the queen should continue to lay unless she is gone or she 
shut down because of the change in weather. 

If she shut down this early then there will be no big fat winter bees to replaced the old foragers this winter. So this hive might be gone. Also that the mites are still there to infect the new cycle of broods making this harder for this hive to regain itself. Whether or not to continue or do a combine will depend on what is the hive status now. So check for the queen and hive population first. Make sure to get rid of the mites first before you take the next action.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

By looking at the pictures I would say this hive is done. Not sure there's much you can do at this point, but of course it's worth a try. 

I agree, you should try to incorporate some resistance in to your apiary. 

Good luck.


----------



## LeahS (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## Tom Sullivan (Oct 12, 2014)

I am late to this thread but just for purposes of diagnosis and education...

Look closely at the interior side walls of empty cells, especially the top wall or "ceiling." Do you see white crystalline deposits? Like sugar crystals only smaller. That is mite guanine. 

If you see a substantial number of cells with such deposits, that indicates heavy varroa infestation. Unfortunately I know what to look for through bitter experience.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It is too late for this hive I don't think you have the skills to save it.

It is a small possibility that the queen somehow got above the excluder and is up there with the still living bees. Check that out and if it's the case, post back here and we'll try to talk you through saving the hive.

If no brood up there, would recommend you extract the honey and enjoy it, store the gear and have another try next year, having learned that to keep the bees alive long term you will need to manage varroa.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I would call it a loss. 

Sorry!!!


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I would still hit it with Oxalic dribble just to kill the mites so they don't infect your other hives when they come to rob the dead out.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy another nuc hive with a laying queen to put in this hive.
Do a combine will work too. Start feeding for overwintering.


----------

